# They suck!!!



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

The weather people that is! A dusting to max an inch for last night I wake up to 2" of snow and still snowing so by the time it was done we got about 3" the next town over got like 4-5". The point of this b*tching is I dident drop the skid off at the parking lot I do so I had to run in down there and take care of it after every one drove all over it and packed the hell out of it. anyway at least we got snow waaaaaaaawhooooooooo:bluebounc


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey man, I sure as h#)) wouldn't be COMPLAINING about snow, I still haven't been able to plow once. We had the flip side here in NJ, they forecasted 1-3", and woke up to nothing :crying: Sure hope we get some snow here in NJ soon!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

man i would prolly cry from joy if i woke up to snow, lol


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont get me wroung boys the snow was great just wish They called it so I was ready but hey it got done so. more snow for tonight 3-5" so will pushing tommrow yeehaw payup


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

02powerstroke;361762 said:


> Dont get me wroung boys the snow was great just wish They called it so I was ready but hey it got done so. more snow for tonight 3-5" so will pushing tommrow yeehaw payup


Good for you. We got nothing but flurries to an inch so far here in the Berkshires. 
Last night, weather guy was calling for 2 to 3 for us. We got nothing. It pushed out to the cape. Tonite, accuweather says 3 to 5 for thursday night. Local weather guy says nothing. I'll have to wait and see... Havent even plowed once yet.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Be ready for tonight powerstroke!


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Lubold8431;361795 said:


> Good for you. We got nothing but flurries to an inch so far here in the Berkshires.
> Last night, weather guy was calling for 2 to 3 for us. We got nothing. It pushed out to the cape. Tonite, accuweather says 3 to 5 for thursday night. Local weather guy says nothing. I'll have to wait and see... Havent even plowed once yet.


Hey lubold; where are you in the Berkshires? I'm in Becket. Most of my customers are in Lenox and Stockbridge.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

02powerstroke;361296 said:


> The weather people that is! A dusting to max an inch for last night I wake up to 2" of snow and still snowing so by the time it was done we got about 3" the next town over got like 4-5". The point of this b*tching is I dident drop the skid off at the parking lot I do so I had to run in down there and take care of it after every one drove all over it and packed the hell out of it. anyway at least we got snow waaaaaaaawhooooooooo:bluebounc


Where on the Cape are you? Lived in Hyannis for 3 years back in the late 80's.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rickco;361818 said:


> Hey lubold; where are you in the Berkshires? I'm in Becket. Most of my customers are in Lenox and Stockbridge.


Ha, thats funny. I grew up in Becket, my parents still live there. I am in Pittsfield.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Well now they say 7" in my area with the posiblity of an upgrade because of ocean affect. YAY about time. I got my bobcat droped off at the parking lot, the western of my dads truck and his bobcat inside ready to go and the 9ft on the dump truck. Bring on the fun!!!!


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Powerstroke

We live on Cape Cod! Haven't you learned that the weathermen can't get anything right. You know the saying, when someone asks you the weather, wait 5 minutes and it will change. Hell, you or I could do a better job than they do just looking out the window. Hopefully tonight we get the snow we haave been waiting for.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ksgcapecod;362109 said:


> Powerstroke
> 
> We live on Cape Cod! Haven't you learned that the weathermen can't get anything right. You know the saying, when someone asks you the weather, wait 5 minutes and it will change. Hell, you or I could do a better job than they do just looking out the window. Hopefully tonight we get the snow we haave been waiting for.


Yep and I dident see one flake went from 7" to it dident even snow at all.
[email protected]#$%$^%&#^!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya and you guys were suppose to get the most, we got between a half an inch and an inch here, and we were suppose to get snubbed...hopefully tomorrow night will bring something more than 2"....i'm sick of scraping an inch off of parking lots....


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

You would think that when these weather guys came on at 10:00 pm last night, they could nail down without much doubt if it was going to snow within the next 3-6 hours and about how much we will get. I mean it is not like they have computers or technology to help them out. I told my 4 year old son last night before I put him to bed that it was going to snow and that I would see him in the morning after I got home from plowing. He says "Daddy it isn't gonna snow at our house, I'll see you at breakfast". I will let you guys know his predictions for Friday's storm, he will probably be closer than the weather guys


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

hahaha that's great


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

My son says rain on the Cape and maybe a slussy inch or so north and west of Rte. 128. He will be checking the lastest computer models on his Gameboy later this afternoon and will get back to you guys with an update.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Went whether men were you listening to, TV channel 4, 5, 7 all sad the tape would be getting from 2 to 5 inches.

Unless of course you're listening to the radio. And your right radio whether men don't count.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, they did it yet AGAIN. Starting on the 30th they say a few inches on Friday 2/2. Well on the 31st guess what? Oh wait, it's going out to sea. Have the plow on again and will put it back in the garage once again. Time to get the fishing gear out I think.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

theplowmeister;362329 said:


> Went whether men were you listening to, TV channel 4, 5, 7 all sad the tape would be getting from 2 to 5 inches.
> 
> Unless of course you're listening to the radio. And your right radio whether men don't count.


My point exactly, they all said from Plymouth south to Provincetown would be getting anywhere from 2-5 inches depending your location. I live on the Wareham/Bourne line near the bridge and we got NOTHING. I can remember as a kid guys like Bob Copeland and Don Kent had no computers, satellites or fancy crap out in space to give them models to go by and they seemed more accurate than these guys of today. The old time weathermen had instinct and experience to go on and not much else. Hell, give me three computer models to choose from and I'll be right a 1/3 of the time.


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*The Snowless Winter Continues In Nyc*

Still Feb 1 Not A Plowables Snow Storm Yet And Thrus And Fri Looks Like A Bust Never In my 20yrs In This Business Can I Ever Remember A Winter Like This Well One Thing Is For Sure The Weathermen Suck


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnsonLawn;362277 said:


> My son says rain on the Cape and maybe a slussy inch or so north and west of Rte. 128. He will be checking the lastest computer models on his Gameboy later this afternoon and will get back to you guys with an update.


your son could probably give us a better weather report then these morans


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

JohnsonLawn;362277 said:


> My son says rain on the Cape and maybe a slussy inch or so north and west of Rte. 128. He will be checking the lastest computer models on his Gameboy later this afternoon and will get back to you guys with an update.


Any update from the kid? I have the plow on and am awaiting his word, if I should take it off.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

ThisIsMe;362431 said:


> Any update from the kid? I have the plow on and am awaiting his word, if I should take it off.


Sorry guys, he is napping right now. Probably dreaming about low pressure systems, artic fronts and doppler radar. Plus, all of his weather maps are in crayon!


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Not again!*

Monday-Storm for Poconos maybe 2-5
Tuesday-Updated-4-8 
Wednesday-Updated am.3-6
Wednesday-afternoon Update -BIG FAT O Nothing,zero,zelch What the F***


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Turf Masters;362461 said:


> Monday-Storm for Poconos maybe 2-5
> Tuesday-Updated-4-8
> Wednesday-Updated am.3-6
> Wednesday-afternoon Update -BIG FAT O Nothing,zero,zelch What the F***


WHAT? Was this for this past week? What are you trying to say...you didn't get any snow...no surprise there, we were supposed to get snow too...that crashed and burned!:crying: :angry:


----------

